# el ojo/ the evil eye?



## workman

In Honduras we have come across what seems to be a superstition that is called, "el ojo."  From what we understand there is a fear that if someone looks at you with "el ojo" (the evil eye?) bad things will happen to you unless that person then touches you.  

Is anyone familiar with this belief?  If so, please can you explain
1) Exactly how it is thought to work
2) Can someone give the evil eye without intending to?
3) What are the supposed effects of having someone give you the evil eye and what is the cure/antidote?

Thanks!


----------



## ColdomadeusX

I don't know about giving the evil eye without intending to but I'm certainly aware that someone can claim to give you the evil eye. I say claim because even though I've had my share of death glares, i've never had anything bad happen to me because of that.
i do however, know people who claim that the evil eye is real and have even had it on them before, but there you go. I suppose it has to do with whether or not you're willing to believe in that sort of thing.


----------



## alexacohen

Hi:
Here is called "mal de ojo". If a witch curses you with the "mal de ojo" (because it is a curse, and not a look), a whole string of calamities will fall upon you.
Of course you have to believe, first, that witches exist, and second, that they have in fact the power to harm somebody simply pronouncing some words "Abracadabra!).

Alexa


----------



## badgrammar

Actually, and I couldn't say if it comes from the same family of superstitions, in Turkey, people have a real thing with "the eye".  There is a sort of "evil eye" (kötü göz?) from which one wants protection, and then there is the eye that protects...  And I'll bet everyone has seen one of these Turkish eyes - they are cobalt blue with light blue for the iris white for the... white of the eye.  You'll see them painted, made out of glass in all sizes, integrated into mosaics and tiles and especially, in "boncuklar", which are strings of beads, usually a necklace or bracelet, with the painted protective eye beads.  Sometimes a string of beads are given to a friend or relative, or a single bead on a safety pin, that you can pin inside clothing.  I have many. 

Now, do folks believe that the eyes protect them?  I'd bet most younger folks would say it is stupid nonsense, yet they do have "boncuklar" somewhere around them not too far and if they have a problem or are afraid of something bad happening - they wil run go get their boncuklar and hold them;  I think it is still very very common to believe in their "power" (atleast secretly) in Turkey today.


----------



## Qcumber

This superstition exists all around the Mediterranean, particularly among Muslims, and Sicilians. Muslims protects themselves against it with the so-called Fatma's hand. Sicilians carry a sort of small horn.

It's quite ancient. There is whole chapter on it (no. XX) in E. A. WALLIS BUDGE (1930), _Amulets and superstitions_.


----------



## cherine

Qcumber said:


> This superstition exists all around the Mediterranean, particularly among Muslims, and Sicilians. Muslims protects themselves against it with the so-called Fatma's hand. Sicilians carry a sort of small horn.


The Fatma's hand is used in Egypt, but it's not related to Islam, because both Muslims and Christians use it. I'm one of the muslims who believe that it's against the religion, because we mustn't seek help from other but God. So I consider it more of a cultural or folkloric thing.
I guess it was even used, in a way or another, in ancient Egypt. Maybe the fact the Jewish people believe in it too can be a proof of this common belief. But this is just a guess.



workman said:


> In Honduras we have come across what seems to be a superstition that is called, "el ojo." From what we understand there is a fear that if someone looks at you with "el ojo" (the evil eye?) bad things will happen to you unless that person then touches you.


Same belief here in Egypt. People believe that you can be harmed from a person's _*envious*_ look. Yes, it's related to envy. For example, if you buy a brand new car and -God forbid- this car gets even a little scratch, you'll say to yourself or hear others tell you: it's the eye. Even more significant, people believe that the scratch the car got -to use my previous example- is like a "sacrifice" of the car owner; in other words: it could've been you, you're lucky that the eye affected the "iron" (things or objects) and not you.


> 1) Exactly how it is thought to work
> 2) Can someone give the evil eye without intending to?
> 3) What are the supposed effects of having someone give you the evil eye and what is the cure/antidote?


1) I'm not from Hondouras, but it seems it works differently here than there We don't have that beliefe of "if the persons touches you than you won't be harmed".
How it works here: A person can look at something you own, bought or just your appearance. If his/her eye is envious (evil) than you'll be harmed in a way or another: you'll loose that thing, it will get broken or burnt or whatever, or you'll suffer an illeness...
2) Yes 
3) I spoke about the effects in (1). As for the cure or antidote: 
- There's the hand of fatma, or just raising (not realy raising your open palm in the face of the person's looking at you (but this could be deemed rude and can cause a dispute starting with: "What?!! Do you think I'm envying you?! Why would I?!....)
- Muslims use expressions like: Allahu Akbar, mashaa' Allah... Both Muslims and Christians say "khamsa" (five) which is the number of the hand's fingers (as a "verbal" equivalent of the palm "antidote"). I think Christians have other expressions, but unfortunately I don't know them, though I guess it would be a prayer for Jesus, Mary or a Saint to protect from the evil eye.
- antidote from the person who looks if he/she wants to say that (s)he doesn't have any evil intentions is to say, when looking, something like: mashaa' Allah (if he/she is a Muslim, I'm not sure what Christians do, sorry).

Well, I hope I didn't bore you with this. But I think these things can be a bit amusing to observe, specially coming from older generations who seem to believe deeply in this.


----------



## ireney

We too have the "evil eye" here



> 1) Exactly how it is thought to work
> 2) Can someone give the evil eye without intending to?
> 3) What are the supposed effects of having someone give you the evil eye and what is the cure/antidote?



Someone looks at you or talk about you in a bad way (evil intentions, jealousy whatever) and you start having all sorts of troubles ranging from head ache to bad luck to accidents.
A person may not do it consciously but harbouring bad feelings for you can cause the "evil eye" to be cast on you. It seems that some people believe that some have a talent at hexing others  (I know some who are secretly proud that they can influence people's lives with the "evil eye" and, of course, their good wishes when they feel charitable)
I am not quite sure what you have to do. For some reason though people insist that I have the "evil eye" and proceed to remove it. My late granny was one of those people to whom I couldn't really say no. From what I understand they say a little prayer accompanied at points with the _sound_ of spitting ("ftou", onomatopoeic for the act of spiting), sometimes votive candle's oil is used but don't ask me how. I do know that if the case of "evil eye" you got is bad the person taking it away from you is plagued by yawning (the wider the mouth opens the worse the eye from what I gather). After the end of the whole ritual you have to "move from your place" and do some movement 3 times (I think). Making something ridiculous doesn't matter as long as you move.
In addition to all that, we too have our versions of "blue eyes" although you won't see them in the houses (or cars or whatever) of most people under 50 (however one of the people who persisted most that I needed a "xematiasma" (getting rid of the evil eye) was a friend 4 years younger than I am)


----------



## Outsider

Exactly the same superstition exists in Portugal. It's called _mau olhado_ (bad look), or just _olhado_ (look). I've also heard it called _inveja_ (envy).
Personally, I never understood how envy alone would be able to harm anyone. That people do harm each other because of actions motivated by envy is a different matter.


----------



## Qcumber

cherine said:


> The Fatma's hand is used in Egypt, but it's not related to Islam, because both Muslims and Christians use it. I'm one of the muslims who believe that it's against the religion, because we mustn't seek help from other but God. So I consider it more of a cultural or folkloric thing.
> I guess it was even used, in a way or another, in ancient Egypt. Maybe the fact the Jewish people believe in it too can be a proof of this common belief. But this is just a guess.


Of course all that is related to the evil eye - a very ancient belief - belongs to folklore. 

WALLIS BUDGE says: "The oldest mentions of the Evil Eye are found in the texts which the Sumerians, Babylonians, and Assyrians wrote in cuneiform upon clay tablets; the Sumerian texts date from the third millennium before Christ ..." (p. 358 of the Dover edition)

He also mentions that the Copts and Abbyssinian / Ethiopian Christians. believe in the evil eye, but he doesn't mention their use of the Fatma's hand. (By the way, he doesn't mention it about the Muslims themselves, but says Qur'aan cxiii is "is often written on scrolls or cut on agates and carried as a protection against the Evil Eye" (p. 360)). Thanks a lot, Cherine, for this piece of information.

In his chapter on the Fatma's hand (XXXIII) he mentions it as a general talisman, and says the Jews also had a hand talisman. (p. 471) 

He finally mentions the belief in the evil eye was found all over Europe. (p. 363)

P.S. Wikipedia says it all: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evil_eye


----------



## Qcumber

Outsider said:


> Exactly the same superstition exists in Portugal. It's called _mau olhado_ (bad look), or just _olhado_ (look). I've also heard it called _inveja_ (envy).
> Personally, I never understood how envy alone would be able to harm anyone. That people do harm each other because of actions motivated by envy is a different matter.


For a long time, people believed the eyes cast a beam (of light ?).


----------



## workman

Thanks so much to everyone for their interesting responses.  I would love to hear especially from anyone in Latin America regarding Latin American beliefs about the evil eye and how it is believed to work.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

badgrammar said:


> Now, do folks believe that the eyes protect them?  I'd bet most younger folks would say it is stupid nonsense, yet they do have "boncuklar" somewhere around them not too far and if they have a problem or are afraid of something bad happening - they wil run go get their boncuklar and hold them;  I think it is still very very common to believe in their "power" (atleast secretly) in Turkey today.


Well, I personally don't believe in "kem göz" _(evil eye)_, but I feel that this tradition, coming from ancient Central Asian times, should be kept alive. My mother has even put some stick-ish "blue eyes" _(typical of Turkish and Greek) _on the doorstep, but they mainly serve as ornaments there.

1) Basically, if someone thinks bad of you, this will affect you through their eyes. It is generally thought that only people with blue or green eyes have the evil power.
2) Well, some people think they can and some think otherwise.
3) Anything bad may happen to you, mainly: hurting yourself. There's no cure, but protection. 
See this, the plane is now safe! And look at him, Mr. Schumacher doesn't need to worry anymore!


----------



## Lugubert

I don't think regarding eyes this way exists in Sweden. We read about the 'evil eye' belief in other countries, but just can't relate to it.


----------



## Etcetera

The same superstition exists in Russia. 
Although I tend to regard it as pretty silly, it's still very unpleasant when someone looks at you maliciously or jealously.


----------



## badgrammar

Chazzwozzer said:


> 1) Basically, if someone thinks bad of you, this will affect you through their eyes. It is generally thought that only people with blue or green eyes have the evil power.



Really?  I had not heard that before.  Then if they evil look comes only from green or blue eyes, then why is the protective eye blue?  

Very interesting thread.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

badgrammar said:


> Really?  I had not heard that before.  Then if they evil look comes only from green or blue eyes, then why is the protective eye blue?
> 
> Very interesting thread.


I've just interviewed with the people around me about that. Some of them say that you don't necessarily have to have colored-eyes to have the nazar power _(this term sounds more correct here)_, while some (including a blue-eyed friend of mine ) think   people with colored-eyes are more likely to have the nazar power. This part of the belief seem to vary.

The theory on blue protective eye is certain at least.  It protects you, because that is Tengri's eye! You know, blue is the color of the sky and Tengri is called Göktanrı (Sky God).


----------



## I.C.

Chazzwozzer said:


> Some of them say that you don't necessarily have to have colored-eyes to have the nazar power _(this term sounds more correct here)_, while some (including a blue-eyed friend of mine ) think   people with colored-eyes are more likely to have the nazar power.


How about people with two differently coloured eyes like this or people with "cat eyes", light brown or amber eyes that in the sun can look almost yellow (couldn't find a good example of those)? Could or would this man be considered to have the nazar power?


----------



## Lugubert

It suddenly dawned upon me that a few incidents I've read about have an explanation here. The papers have mentioned incidents when especially youngsters from other cultures have reacted rather violently because they perceived that somebody looked at them in a [whatever] way.

Previously, I thought, "Are they that sensitive that looks hurt them, they should seek psychiatric advice". But being afraid of the "evil eye" might explain (but not excuse) their behaviour.


----------



## Outsider

I don't think that has anything to do with belief in the evil eye.


----------



## workman

Outsider said:


> I don't think that has anything to do with belief in the evil eye.



It may have to do with belief in the evil eye, depending what culture the person comes from.  It also can be just because people don't like being looked at in a certain way.


----------



## workman

I have found out that in Honduras the belief is very specific- it has to be a pregnant woman who gives you a strong look in order for the evil eye to work.   Only pregnant woman have the power to give the evil eye...

Anyone from Latin America able to comment on the belief in their culture?


----------



## Etcetera

I've heard once that in some countries (African, if I'm not mistaken) people don't like being photographed because of some superstition quite similar to this one we're discussing. Is that so?


----------



## Vanest

workman said:


> In Honduras we have come across what seems to be a superstition that is called, "el ojo."  From what we understand there is a fear that if someone looks at you with "el ojo" (the evil eye?) bad things will happen to you unless that person then touches you.
> 
> Is anyone familiar with this belief?  If so, please can you explain
> 1) Exactly how it is thought to work
> 2) Can someone give the evil eye without intending to?
> 3) What are the supposed effects of having someone give you the evil eye and what is the cure/antidote?
> 
> Thanks!



 Hello Workman,

What an interesting question! In Ecuador, we call this the 'mal de ojo'. 

1) Exactly how it is thought to work?

It is mainly thought to affect babies, because they are still too young to have their own defenses against the 'mal de ojo'. It is thought that it is caused by looks that are too admiring, but not necessarily envious. This is why some women don't 'show off' their babies (especially if they are pretty) because they are afraid someone might look at them for too long and in a way that is too admiring.

Although babies are more prone to it, if someone has a continuous stretch of bad luck, someone might say to them "te han maleado", meaning, "someone gave you the evil eye".

  2) Can someone give the evil eye without intending to?

  Yes, as I say, it is actually thought that it always unintentional.

  3) What are the supposed effects of having someone give you the evil eye and what is the cure/antidote?

  The effects on a baby are poor health and, if it’s an extreme case, it is thought that the baby might even die. In grownups, you have constant bad luck. For example, last year our car was stolen, then I lost my job, then my husband lost his job, then we got sick, then his wallet was stolen… so someone told us “les han maleado”. 

  As to the sure or antidote, it is generally thought that putting a red lace bracelet on a baby will protect him/her. Most infant children in rural Ecuador wear such bracelets. For grownups, you can carry the amulet of your choice (which will protect you against other sorts of witchcraft as well). But, if you _have_ been given the evil eye, people will recommend you visit a shaman so he can force the evil spirits out of your life. This is done in a variety of ways, like passing a ‘cuy’ (guinea pig) or an egg over the affected person’s body; it is believed that this ‘sucks’ out the bad energy.

  Saludos,

  Vanest


----------



## luis masci

Etcetera said:


> I've heard once that in some countries (African, if I'm not mistaken) people don't like being photographed because of some superstition quite similar to this one we're discussing. Is that so?


I think it is another superstition, Etcetera. It has to do with the believing that exists people with certain power and if they get your photo they may fork nails on it causing harm to you. Here there are believers of it too.
(if it would be true I don’t understand how some known politicians, whom their pictures are surrounding a lot, are still alive)
Concerning the question in the original post, here in Argentina, it is known as “mal de ojo”, like Anna tells it is called in Ecuador and someone else told in Spain too.
We say besides “ojeado/ ha sido ojeado” ( you can see this word stems from “ojo”)


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Vanest said:


> In Ecuador, we call this the 'mal de ojo'.
> 
> 
> It is mainly thought to affect babies, because they are still too young to have their own defenses against the 'mal de ojo'. It is thought that it is caused by looks that are too admiring, but not necessarily envious. This is why some women don't 'show off' their babies (especially if they are pretty) because they are afraid someone might look at them for too long and in a way that is too admiring.



This also applied, and probably still applies, in rural Mexico - admiring a new baby was about the worst faux-pas you could make.

In many parts of the Andes, strands of yarn are counterspun (spun counterclockwise instead of clockwise) and woven into each garment to undo the effects of the mal de ojo.


----------



## Angel.Aura

workman said:


> In Honduras we have come across what seems to be a superstition that is called, "el ojo."  From what we understand there is a fear that if someone looks at you with "el ojo" (the evil eye?) bad things will happen to you unless that person then touches you.
> 
> Is anyone familiar with this belief?  If so, please can you explain
> 1) Exactly how it is thought to work
> 2) Can someone give the evil eye without intending to?
> 3) What are the supposed effects of having someone give you the evil eye and what is the cure/antidote?


In Italy we have the "malocchio" (evil eye). It has to do mainly with envy. If a person is envy of you, about material or immaterial matters, we think that the envy can affect your health or happiness. We think that you can give the evil eye without intending to.
Cures/antidotes:
- go to a good witch and she will remove the "malocchio" usually performing some strange magic involving water and olive oil drops;
- be always positive, resist other people's envy, do not be envious of other people;
- do not believe in "malocchio" and witchcrafts  .
Ciao,
A.A.


----------



## The Scrivener

Etcetera said:


> I've heard once that in some countries (African, if I'm not mistaken) people don't like being photographed because of some superstition quite similar to this one we're discussing. Is that so?


 
These people believe that their souls will be "stolen away" in a photograph.

In the UK we don't have the "evil eye" fear. We have gypsies who approach us selling bunches of "lucky white heather". If you don't buy from them they curse you. This is a long held superstition and many people will part with their cash out of fear of the gypsies' curse.

It's a load of superstitious nonsense, of course, but the brain can play dreadful tricks on the superstitious.

TS


----------

